# Surviving hive



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello! This week is a beautiful week and my bees that survived are out and about and looking like they are doing fabulous. I have not opened up the hive. Up yet. Last week or the week before I dumped some granulated sugar on the top cover for them if they needed it and yesterday I peeked in to see if they have been eating it and they have. I am wondering if I should continue that it put on syrup? Temps are going to be in the mid to upper 40s this week and 50s next. I also have some bee pro plus patties that were given to me. Should I start feeding that to them? 
Oh and one more question...my hive that died. Is there anything I should do to them? I quickly took all frames out and shook off what dead bees I could so it didn't get moldy, but is there anything else I should do to that hive before I get new bees to go in there? Or just leave it where it is till the new bees? 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

BT, A soil bacterium _(Bacillus thuringiensis)_ that produces proteins toxic to certain insects.

BT *aizawa is the one that will kill wax moth larva. I'm not sure it is approved for use in the USA, but spraying your frames with a mixture of 1 teaspoon of it in a quart of water will keep the cabbage loopers off your frames. It is approved for cabbage loopers. :lonergr::grin:

You can get it from here.
http://www.worldwidebeekeeping.com/forum/index.php?topic=835.msg22264#msg22264
*


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We are going to put syrup on the bees today. Not going to be doing a whole gallon at once nor do the Fumigilian either. Just try to get them by till the temps will staibul at 50F or more.
1:1 ratio too.

 Al


----------

